# Google Play Music



## spugemaster (Jul 14, 2011)

Any ideas what this new button in google play music is for? (Triangle with curved lines next to it.)


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

Too scared to tap it?

Link to the play store.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Are you playing your music over BT? I see you're connected to BT and I'm pretty sure that's what that icon means. The triangle is a normal play symbol and the three curved lines means wireless.


----------



## spugemaster (Jul 14, 2011)

I've tapped it but I couldn't really figure it out. lol It started playing a track from another music app I had running in the background. I noticed it was also in youtube. You are correct about BT. I disabled it and the icon went away. It turns out it means send to bluetooth or play locally. I had no idea. Thanks!!! I thought it had something to do with the Q coming out or something.


----------

